# ألبـــوم صور للشهداء القديسين... متجدد



## †gomana† (1 ديسمبر 2006)

الشهيد باستفرس (صليب الجديد)







*الشهيدة بربارة*







*القديس بقطر*







*القديس بوليكاربوس*


----------



## †gomana† (1 ديسمبر 2006)

*الانبا برسوم العريان







الانبا بولا اول السواح






الانبا بيشوى






الانبا بطرس خاتم الشهداء






يتبــــع*


----------



## montasser (1 ديسمبر 2006)

سلام ونعمة هى فين الصور
عامة ادى شوية صور للشهداء
الشهيد مارجرجس




القديسة بربارا




الشهيد اسطفانوس




اشتشهاد يوحنا المعمدان








حفظكم الله جميعا و بارككم


----------



## †gomana† (2 ديسمبر 2006)

*ميرسي كتير منتصر عالاضافة*
*لو عندك تانى نزل*
*ربنا معاك*


----------



## †gomana† (2 ديسمبر 2006)

*الانبا انطونيوس*​


*



*​


*القديس اغسطينوس ابن الدموع والقديسة مونيكا امه*​


*



*​


*القديسة ايرينى*​






​


*الشهيد اريانوس والى انصنا*​


*



*​


----------



## †gomana† (2 ديسمبر 2006)

*القديس ابانوب*


*

*


*الانبا ابرام*


*



*


*القديس ابسخيرون القلينى*


*



*


*البابا اثناسيوس الرسول



*


*الشهيد استيفانوس الشماس*


*



*


*ابونا اندرواس الصموئيلى*


*



*​


----------



## †gomana† (2 ديسمبر 2006)

*الانبا توماس السائح*


*



*


*القديسة الشهيدة تكلة*


*



*


*القديسة الشهيدة تاوكلية*


*



*


*الشهيد تادرس الشاطبى*



*



*

*يتبـــ†ــــع*​


----------



## †gomana† (2 ديسمبر 2006)

*





القديس ميناس






القديس هيدرا






الصوره الحقيقية لأبونا يسطس الأنطونى*


----------



## †gomana† (2 ديسمبر 2006)




----------



## †gomana† (2 ديسمبر 2006)

القديسة مارينـــا


----------



## †gomana† (2 ديسمبر 2006)

القديس ستيفن


----------



## †gomana† (2 ديسمبر 2006)

*



*


*القديس اسطفانوس*

*



*

*القديس مارجرجس الرومانى*

*



*

*القديسان يوحنا واباكير*


----------



## †gomana† (2 ديسمبر 2006)

*



*

*



*

*القديسة مــارينـــا*


----------



## †gomana† (2 ديسمبر 2006)

*القديسة رفقـــة*






*انتظرونى مع بقية من الصور*


----------



## بيترالخواجة (7 ديسمبر 2006)

مجهود رائع يا حومانة 
تستحقى  عالية الشكر والتقدير 
الله يعوض تعب محبتك يا اختى
*************
**********
******
**
*


----------



## †gomana† (8 ديسمبر 2006)

*ميرسي بيتر عالمرور الجميل*
*لو عندك صور للشهداء والقدسين نزل معايا *
*ربنا يباركك وصلى لاجلى*


----------



## montasser (8 ديسمبر 2006)

صور رائعة 
بس لازم شهداء ولا ينفع قديسين و الكنيسة بتقول موءمنيك عدهم مع شهائك
شكر على هذا المجهود الجبار الذى بذلتية حبا فى الملك المسيح


----------



## بيترالخواجة (9 ديسمبر 2006)

الى عندو صور شهاء تكون جميلة ميبخلش بيها على اخواتو


----------



## †gomana† (9 ديسمبر 2006)

*اخويا منتصر عادى*
*انا كاتبة اسم المووضع البوم صور للشهداء والقديسين*
*يعنى لو عندك صور تانى غير الموجودة هنا للشهداء والقديسين*
*ياريت مش تبخل علينا من بركتهم*
*ربنا يباركك ويعوضك*


----------



## cobcob (9 ديسمبر 2006)

أعتقد أن الصورة اللى فيها صورة صغيرة لمارجرجس الرومانى من فوق على اليمين دى صورة مارجرجس السكندرى


----------



## cobcob (9 ديسمبر 2006)

القديستان بربارة ويوليانة





القديسة أناسيمون


----------



## montasser (9 ديسمبر 2006)

الملاك روفائيل 








مار مينا








القديسة مريم المصرية




سانت كاترين





و نستكمل فى مرة قادمة ان شاء الرب و عشنا


----------



## cobcob (10 ديسمبر 2006)

http://img89.imageshack.us/img89/8660/ci14ben1.jpg
القديس اغسطينوس
http://img145.imageshack.us/img145/1232/saint20arsaniousjpgsu1.jpg
القديس ارسانيوس
http://img80.imageshack.us/img80/9779/5649le4.jpg
الام دولاجى


----------



## بيترالخواجة (10 ديسمبر 2006)

*مش من حقك تتكلم يا بيتر*
*ده شغل الادارة وبس*
*ربنا يباركك*


----------



## †gomana† (10 ديسمبر 2006)

*ميرسي لاخواتى اللى اضافوا صور*
*بجد اول مرة اشوفها *
*ربنا يبارككم ويعوضكم*
*ومستنيين المزيد*


----------



## montasser (11 ديسمبر 2006)

القديس الانبا مكاريوس اسقف قنا




الثلاث مقارات القديسين




يوحنا المعمدان


----------



## ابن الكنيسة (12 ديسمبر 2006)

*الابطال*



امير الشهداء العظيم فى القدسين البطل مارجرجس الرومانى

[LIST=1]
[*][url]http://wow32.com/out.php/i10885_.bmp[/url]
[/LIST]الانبا ابرام اسقف الفيوم والجيزة[LIST=1]
[IMG][LIST=1]
[*][url]http://wow32.com/out.php/i10886_.jpg[/url]
[/LIST][COLOR="SlateGray"]الانبا[LIST=1]
[IMG]http://wow32.com/out.php/i10884_A14.GIF
شنودة رئيس المتوحدين[/IMG]
[/IMG][/LIST][/COLOR][/LIST]كاروز مصر مارمرقس الرسول








بسم الاب والابن و الروح القدس الة واحد امين

صور الشهداء والقدسين الابطال

1_ الشهيد العظيم مارمينا 






2_الشهيد العظيم ابو سيفين 




​

3_رئيس الملائكة العظيم ميخائيل


----------



## بيترالخواجة (12 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا يا ابن الكنيسة على الموضوع الرائع دة


----------



## †gomana† (12 ديسمبر 2006)

*الله اشكرك كتير اخويا منتصر*
*ع الصور الجميلة والنادرة اللى اول مرة اشوفها*
*بجد ربنا يباركك ويعوضك *
*ومستنيين المزيد*


----------



## †gomana† (12 ديسمبر 2006)

*صور جميلة اوى *
*بعد اذنك هادمجه مع البوم الشهدا والقديسين*


----------



## erianloka (13 ديسمبر 2006)

*سلام ونعمة
انا لدى الاف من صور الشهداء والقديسين الغير معروفين ومش عارف اضعها ازاى ارجو افادنى
صلوا للاجلى​*


----------



## †gomana† (14 ديسمبر 2006)

اهلا بيك معانا فى المنتدى
اتفضل ادخل ع اللنك ده فيه برنامج وكيفيه استخدامه
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=10891

ومستنيين الصور الجميلة
ربنا يباركك


----------



## geems2010 (15 ديسمبر 2006)

نشكر الرب على تعب محبتكم لامكم تعبتوا كثير لجمع هذة الايقونات المقدسة الرب يعوض تعب محبتكم


----------



## montasser (15 ديسمبر 2006)

ابونا عبد المسيح المناهرى




الانبا يؤنس اسقف الغربية المتنيح




الشهيد ابو فام الجندى


----------



## montasser (15 ديسمبر 2006)

ابونا بيشوى كامل


----------



## †gomana† (16 ديسمبر 2006)

صور جميلة اوى يامنتصر 
ميرسي ليك ربنا يباركك
ومنتظرين اكتر


----------



## montasser (16 ديسمبر 2006)

الشهيد بيفامون




العذارى الحكيمات




الشهيدة بربارا


----------



## †gomana† (17 ديسمبر 2006)

صور جميلة اوى منتصر اشكرك كتير لتعبك
ربنا يعوضك ومنتظرين المزيد


----------



## montasser (19 ديسمبر 2006)

بطرس الرسول




بولس الرسول




الرسولين




مار بقطر




الانبا شنودة و الانبا ويصا


----------



## †gomana† (19 ديسمبر 2006)

*الله صور جديدة ونادرة *
*اول مرة اشوفهم*
*ميرسي ليك كتير منتصر*
*ربنا يعوضك*


----------



## هانى عيد لبيب جرجس (29 ديسمبر 2006)

اشكركم على المجموعة الهايلة دى من الصور وارجو من الرب دوام الصعة والنعمة ويعديكم الف بركة ونعمة فى السنة الجديدة ( ها انا معكم الى انقضاء الدهر) امين 
اذكرونى فى صلاوتكم:yaka:


----------



## †gomana† (29 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا ياهانى عالمتابعة 
ربنا معاك


----------



## erianloka (30 ديسمبر 2006)

سلام ونعمة هذه هى اول صورة المفاجأة
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




وهى للقديس يوسف الرامى والقديس نيقوديموس


----------



## erianloka (30 ديسمبر 2006)

الموقع او الصورة مش موجودة واللنك مش شغال
ياريت تحطى الصور باينة


----------



## †gomana† (30 ديسمبر 2006)

لو سمحتى الصور تنزل باينة او لينك للصورة
انما بلاش مواقع
انا كنت خايفة افتحه بجد ولما فتحته لاقيته واقع
ربنا معاكى ومنتظرين المزيد


----------



## erianloka (31 ديسمبر 2006)

im man not woman
thanks


----------



## ramoo (2 يناير 2007)

صور جميلة ربنا يعوضكم:yaka: :smil12:


----------



## cobcob (2 يناير 2007)

لو سمحتم حد عنده صورة للقديسة أناسيمون


----------



## †gomana† (3 يناير 2007)

شكرا لمرور كل الاحبة
حاضر هادور ع صورة انا سيمون


----------



## Emo Kareem (8 يناير 2007)

thank u


----------



## †gomana† (8 يناير 2007)

اخويا العزيز سامحنى مش لاقية صور للقديسة انا سيمون

شكرا ايمو عالمرور الجميل


----------



## طالب الشفاعه (9 يناير 2007)

*صور الاباء*


----------



## †جــــــــو† (9 يناير 2007)

روعه يا مان 

بجد مواضيعك روعه ربنا يعوض تعبك ويباركك

جـــــــو


----------



## بنت الفادى (9 يناير 2007)

جميله قوى 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## cobcob (12 يناير 2007)

*أولا : شكرا على اهتمامِك
ثانيا :أنا بنت​​*


----------



## †gomana† (13 يناير 2007)

اوه سورى خالص ياجميلة
ربنا يباركك


----------



## طالب الشفاعه (13 يناير 2007)

*صور لأبونا أندراوس الصموئيلى*


----------



## طالب الشفاعه (14 يناير 2007)

*صور القديسة برناديت*

انتقلت هذة القديسة من 122 عاما وتم اكتشاف جسدها من ثلاثون عاما وهو كما هو
نراه فى الصور لم يتغير ابدا
بل انك تشعر انها نائمة


----------



## heidi (14 يناير 2007)

*جميلة اوى الصور*

*ميرسى ليك كتير*
*و ربنا يباركك *​


----------



## بنت الفادى (14 يناير 2007)

انا اول مرة اسمع عن القديسه دى يا ريت لو تعرف عنها حاجه تقولهلنا
وشكرا ليك على الصور الجميله دى​


----------



## طالب الشفاعه (14 يناير 2007)

شكرا لمرورك يا هايدى ربنا يعوضك

شكرا لمرورك يا بنت الفادى  بس انا معرفش عنها غير المعلومه البسيطة دى بس اوعدك  لو عرفت حاجة هكتبها  وربنا يعوض تعبك


----------



## †gomana† (14 يناير 2007)

صور جميلة اوى اوى
وبعد اذنك هادمجهم مع البور صور القديسين
ربنا يعوضك


----------



## †gomana† (14 يناير 2007)

شكرا ليك ع تعبك بس الموضوع متكرر
بس مش هاشيله 
هادمجه مع البوم القديسين


----------



## †gomana† (14 يناير 2007)

صور جميلة اوى
وبركته تكون معانا كلنا امين
وبعد اذنك هادمجه مع البوم القديسين


----------



## shadymokhles (17 يناير 2007)

*مجموعة صور دينيه متنوعه(شادى ابن المسيح)*

صور يار تعجبكم





























































































يارب الموضوع يعجب حضرتـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــم​


----------



## bosy (18 يناير 2007)

ربنا يباركك مرسى على الصور الحلوة دى​


----------



## cobcob (19 يناير 2007)

*دى مجموعة صور مشاركة منى اتمنى انها تعجبكم وياريت لو حد عايز صورة معينة يقولى ولو موجودة عندى ابعتها​​
الانبا صرابامون ابو طرحة




http://img267.imageshack.us/img267/580/1440hi6.jpg

القديس ارسانيوس معلم أولاد الملوك




http://img263.imageshack.us/img263/1522/saint20arsaniousjpghf8.jpg

القديس اغسطينوس




http://img249.imageshack.us/img249/3096/ci14biw7.jpg

القديسة مونيكا




http://img249.imageshack.us/img249/1001/saints2020monica20and20og0.jpg​*


----------



## †gomana† (20 يناير 2007)

ميرسي عالصور الجميلة دى
مستنيين المزيد
بس بعد اذنك هادمجهم مع البوق القديسين
ربنا يعوضك


----------



## merola (21 يناير 2007)

*صور قديمة و اثرية لكل القديسين ادخل و شوف*

COLOR="Red"]القديس يسطس الانطونى​[/COLOR]






الانبا انطونيوس​ 






ابونا متى المسكين​





ابونا عبد المسيح المناهرى​ 





الانبا رويس






الانبا تكلا






الانبا موسى الاسود




ابونا اندراوس الصموئيلى 






الانـبـــا يـــؤنـــس







افا مينا 






الانــبــا ابــرام


----------



## †gomana† (22 يناير 2007)

ميرسي ياجميلة ع تعبك
ربنا يعوضك ومستنيين المزيد


----------



## †gomana† (22 يناير 2007)

*القديس اغسطينوس








القديس برنابا*

*



*




*القديس بارثلماوس*

*



*



*القديس خريستوفر حامل السميح*

*



*


*القديس ديمتريوس*
*



*




*القديسة اليزابيث*
*



*
*الشهيد العظيم القديس مارجرجس









* 

*الملكة هيلانة*

*



*


*القديس نيقولاوس*

*



*


----------



## †gomana† (22 يناير 2007)

*القديس بطرس الرسول*

*



*


*القديسة ريتا*
*



*


*القديس لوقا الرسول*

*



*


*القديس روفائيل*

*



*
*الملاك ميخائيل





الملاك جبرائيل*

*



* 

*القديس يوحنا المعمدان*

*



*


*الأنبا انطونيوس*
*



*


*الملك قسطنطين والملكة هيلانة*

*



*


----------



## †gomana† (22 يناير 2007)

*منقووول*​


----------



## †gomana† (22 يناير 2007)

صور جميلة اوى ياميرولا
مستنيين المزيد

انا هادمج الصور مع البوم القديسين ولو عندك تانى
نزلى


----------



## merola (27 يناير 2007)




----------



## تريزا (13 فبراير 2007)

مجهودك رائع و ربنا يجاذي محبتك بكل نعمة


----------



## هانى عيد لبيب جرجس (13 فبراير 2007)

*:yaka: :yaka: *


----------



## هانى عيد لبيب جرجس (13 فبراير 2007)

ربنا يبارك تعب محبتكم ويقويكم ويكون معاكم طول الايام والى انقضاء الدهر


----------



## ابن العذراء (13 فبراير 2007)

صور حلوى اووووووووووووووووووووى


----------



## †gomana† (13 فبراير 2007)

*ميرسي لكل اخواتى ع محبتكم وردكم *
*وتشجيعكم الجميل*
*ربنا معاكم*


----------



## montasser (19 فبراير 2007)

الانبا بلامون


----------



## †gomana† (21 فبراير 2007)

*صورة نادرة اوى ميرسي يامنتصر*
*ربنا يباركك ويعوضك*


----------



## ماجد رؤوف زاهر (24 فبراير 2007)

*عمل جميل جدا*

*عمل جميل جدا ربنا يعوضك عليه
هولاء كلهم شهود للرب المجد يسوع المسيح*​*الله لا يترك نفسه بلا شاهد​*





[/url][/CENTER][/IMG]
*مع تحيات اولاد الفادى*​





[/url[/CENTER][/IMG]


----------



## ماتيو (27 فبراير 2007)

السلام عليكم

يوجد موقع يجرى تصويت لاكثر شخص يعتقد انه الاله

والشخص صاحب اكبر تصويت سوف تجرى له حلقه خاصه ستعرض فى جميع دول العالم

هذا هو الموقع ادخلوا ثم صوتوا للمسيح

http://www.elmundo.es/elmundo/debate...ciones689.html

اسم المسيح باللغه الاسبانيه

Jesucristo

ثم اضغط على

votar

ياليت كل من سمع هذا الرساله يصوت اكثر من مره

وايضا ينشر الموضوع فى منتديات مسيحيه اخرى

الايستحق المسيح منكم هذا


----------



## razor (4 مارس 2007)

:t14: :36_22_25: :16_4_10:  hi all


----------



## razor (4 مارس 2007)

:t14: :36_22_25: :16_4_10:  hi all


----------



## razor (4 مارس 2007)

:yahoo: :t14: :36_22_25: :16_4_10:  hi all

:36_3_11: :11_6_204: :36_3_21: :36_3_18:


----------



## manslovejesus (4 مارس 2007)

بصراعه الصور روعه ربنا يبارك فيكم


----------



## manslovejesus (4 مارس 2007)

*يارب كون معنا*

بصراعه الصور روعه ربنا يبارك فيكم


----------



## manslovejesus (4 مارس 2007)

10 4 16


----------



## mecho777 (15 مارس 2007)

جميل لابعد الحدود


----------



## †gomana† (22 مارس 2007)

ميرسي عالمرور والتشجيع


----------



## mecho777 (23 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: ألبـــوم صور للشهداء القديسين... متجدد*

اخريستوس انستى ... اليسوس انستى
المسيح قام ...
بالحقيقة قد قام


----------



## diaa (26 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: ألبـــوم صور للشهداء القديسين... متجدد*

*حقيقى صور جميلة*
*



*


----------



## diaa (26 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: ألبـــوم صور للشهداء القديسين... متجدد*

*





[/IMG]*


----------



## diaa (26 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: ألبـــوم صور للشهداء القديسين... متجدد*

انا اريد ارفاق صورة بجانب الرد ممكن حد يقولى ازاى وشكرا


----------



## أنس (2 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ألبـــوم صور للشهداء القديسين... متجدد*

صور جميلة ربنا يحفظكم، وتقدموا لنا كمان وكمان


----------



## bisho99 (11 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ألبـــوم صور للشهداء القديسين... متجدد*

صور رائعه


----------



## محب المسيح (17 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ألبـــوم صور للشهداء القديسين... متجدد*

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## jesus_son (19 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ألبـــوم صور للشهداء القديسين... متجدد*

*شكرا بجد صور جميلة جدا
ربنا يبارك حياتك و يعوض تعبك*​


----------



## ابن النعمة (16 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ألبـــوم صور للشهداء القديسين... متجدد*

مشكو على ال البوم دة


----------



## michael 13 (20 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ألبـــوم صور للشهداء القديسين... متجدد*

كل الصور دى جمدة جدا 
وشكرا جدا للتعب ونزلها على الموقع 

مايكل


----------



## <*tina*> (24 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ألبـــوم صور للشهداء القديسين... متجدد*

ميرسى جدا على الصور الجميلة دى فعلا


----------



## Tabitha (24 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ألبـــوم صور للشهداء القديسين... متجدد*

*ألبوم رااااااااااااااااااائع

شكراً لتعبك*


----------



## poptina (26 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ألبـــوم صور للشهداء القديسين... متجدد*

ربنا يبركك يا جومانا 
بلفعل الصور دي نادرة جدا


----------



## BITAR (6 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ألبـــوم صور للشهداء القديسين... متجدد*

شكرا كتير ليكى يا جومانا 
على هذه الصورالرائعه
بالمناسبه انا استلفت 
صوره التوقيع الخاص بيكى
لابونا بيمن ​تحياتى​


----------



## طير المهاجر (11 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ألبـــوم صور للشهداء القديسين... متجدد*

بسم الله القوى


مرسى كتير على صوره القديسين الجميله والله يكون معكم


----------



## †gomana† (24 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ألبـــوم صور للشهداء القديسين... متجدد*

*ميرسي كتير لكل اخواتى الاحبة عالمرور الجميل*
*ومبسوطة كتير ان الالبوم عجبكم*
*ربنا يبارككم وصلو لاجلى*​


----------



## مينا امير صبحى (5 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ألبـــوم صور للشهداء القديسين... متجدد*

بجد معلم و شكرا


----------



## اشرف جورجي (8 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ألبـــوم صور للشهداء القديسين... متجدد*

ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك
شويه صور جميله وخصوصا (القديس يوحنا +والقديس اسطفانوس):new8:


----------



## vevo (21 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ألبـــوم صور للشهداء القديسين... متجدد*

Merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
Moooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooot

بجد علي صور القديسين, انا في قديسين اول مره اشوفهم بجد يبختهم القديسين.
                        ......................................ربنا يبارك فيك.............................................


----------



## محمد غباشى (22 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ألبـــوم صور للشهداء القديسين... متجدد*

الله يهديكم


----------



## vevo (25 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ألبـــوم صور للشهداء القديسين... متجدد*

ربنا يهدي الناس كلها علشان في ناس قلوبهم وعقلهم حجر.

الغير مستطاع عند البشر مستطاع عند الله.

ممكن اسئلك سؤال؟
اه الي مدخلك موقع مسيحي علشان تدعلنا بالهدايه!!!
ياريت تجاوب علي السؤال بس خلي الاجابه لنفسك علشان احنا عرفنها.

وربنا يسمحنا كلنا ويغفر لنا خطايانا.

                     ...........................................امين...............................................


----------



## maro nabil (2 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ألبـــوم صور للشهداء القديسين... متجدد*

رجاء ياجماعة انا عايزة صورة 

لقداسة البابا شنودة و معاة المتنيج افا مينا وهما فى دير مارمينا و البابا كيرلس !!!!


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ألبـــوم صور للشهداء القديسين... متجدد*

*الف شكرا على الصور الرائعه دى صور جميله جدا 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك​*


----------



## dr.sheko (17 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ألبـــوم صور للشهداء القديسين... متجدد*

صورة القديس أنبا مقار الكبير


----------



## محب المسيح (17 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ألبـــوم صور للشهداء القديسين... متجدد*

شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## محب المسيح (17 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ألبـــوم صور للشهداء القديسين... متجدد*

شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## محب المسيح (17 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ألبـــوم صور للشهداء القديسين... متجدد*

شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## mooon337 (21 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ألبـــوم صور للشهداء القديسين... متجدد*

جووووووووو مستنيكى


----------



## el safa (24 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ألبـــوم صور للشهداء القديسين... متجدد*

اختى صور رائعة ومجهود رائع ربنا يعوضك


----------



## بتول لرب (6 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ألبـــوم صور للشهداء القديسين... متجدد*

الرب معاكم


----------



## blackrock (8 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ألبـــوم صور للشهداء القديسين... متجدد*

جميل جدا
في انتظار المزيد

شكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا


----------



## blackrock (8 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ألبـــوم صور للشهداء القديسين... متجدد*

جميل جدا
في انتظار المزيد
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## العاشق الولهان (10 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ألبـــوم صور للشهداء القديسين... متجدد*

هما شهداء ليه بقى انشاء الله 

هما ماتوا فى حرب 73 ولا ايه 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

اهرب يلا انت وهو


----------



## ميمو القاهرى (10 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ألبـــوم صور للشهداء القديسين... متجدد*

يعنى بصراحه صور مالهاش حل فى غايه الروعه والجمال وكمان صور اثريه الرب يحافظ عليك ويباركك...صلواتك معايا انا مجدى عبد الملاك


----------



## الانبا ونس (11 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ألبـــوم صور للشهداء القديسين... متجدد*

*ربنا يباركك جومانة​*


----------



## ramywiliam (19 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ألبـــوم صور للشهداء القديسين... متجدد*

اللة يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## كوكوموكا (19 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ألبـــوم صور للشهداء القديسين... متجدد*

عاوز صورة للقديس الطفل شورة ياريت حد يبعتلي صورة لية


----------



## peko (20 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ألبـــوم صور للشهداء القديسين... متجدد*

شكرا هل من مزيد


----------



## merola (3 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ألبـــوم صور للشهداء القديسين... متجدد*

_*صور حلوة اوى يا جومانا و فية كتير منها انا مشفتهوش 
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​*_


----------



## menarazk (13 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ألبـــوم صور للشهداء القديسين... متجدد*

gooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooood


----------



## MAGED NABIH (19 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ألبـــوم صور للشهداء القديسين... متجدد*

الرب يعوض تعب محبتك وصلوات القدسين لك


----------



## nagi-faraaoon (26 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ألبـــوم صور للشهداء القديسين... متجدد*

جميل ربنا يعوضكم


----------



## soly153 (1 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ألبـــوم صور للشهداء القديسين... متجدد*

شكرا ليكم على قبولى كعضو الله يعوض تعب محبتكم واهنئ الاخوة بعيد ميلادهم املا ان الله يعطيهم النجاح الدائم


----------



## soly153 (1 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ألبـــوم صور للشهداء القديسين... متجدد*

ما اجمل صور ولادك يارب اتمنى ان يكون فية لمحة بسيطة عن هذة الصور


----------



## kiro105 (8 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ألبـــوم صور للشهداء القديسين... متجدد*

رائعو واكثر من رائعة
بركتهم تكن معنا امين


----------



## maream samir (26 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ألبـــوم صور للشهداء القديسين... متجدد*

جميلة جداا صور القديسين-- شفاعتهم تكون معانا -- ربنا يعوض تعبكم --:new5:-- وكل سنة جديدة وانتم طيبين:new5:


----------



## نشات جيد (30 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ألبـــوم صور للشهداء القديسين... متجدد*

شكر  جدا   ع  صور


----------



## بوتامينا (10 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ألبـــوم صور للشهداء القديسين... متجدد*

اشكرك جدا


----------



## بوتامينا (10 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ألبـــوم صور للشهداء القديسين... متجدد*

اشكر تعب محبتكم رائعه الصور


----------



## Meriamty (11 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ألبـــوم صور للشهداء القديسين... متجدد*

صور جميلة جدا يا جمانه 

 شكرا ليكى و ربنا يبارك حياتك  


​


----------



## bishawy_86 (11 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ألبـــوم صور للشهداء القديسين... متجدد*

مجموعة صور رائغة
شكرا ياجومانا على هذا المجهود الرائع
والرب يبارك تعب محبتك​


----------



## شيموئيل (19 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ألبـــوم صور للشهداء القديسين... متجدد*

فاليوباركك الرب شكرا ونرجو المزيد


----------



## happy_dreams61 (24 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ألبـــوم صور للشهداء القديسين... متجدد*

شكرا صور جميلة ونادرة فعلا ربنا يعوض اصحبها خير:smil12::ab4::ab4::ab4:


----------



## porio (26 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ألبـــوم صور للشهداء القديسين... متجدد*

صور جميلة جدااااااااااااااا ربنا يباركك ويحفظك فيه:smil11:


----------



## Nano123 (3 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: ألبـــوم صور للشهداء القديسين... متجدد*

ميرسى كتييييييييييير
صور جميلة اوووووووى
تحياتى​


----------



## صموئيل فؤاد (12 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: ألبـــوم صور للشهداء القديسين... متجدد*

مشكوووووووووووور اوى اوى اوى


----------



## modygold33 (17 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: ألبـــوم صور للشهداء القديسين... متجدد*

صور جميلة جدا بركة اصحاب هذه الصور تكون معنا


----------



## fadi barsoum (20 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: ألبـــوم صور للشهداء القديسين... متجدد*

شكرا أحبائي على هذه الصور الجميلة والرائعة .رب المجد يكون معكم ويحفظكم...أمين


----------



## مايا مجدي (21 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: ألبـــوم صور للشهداء القديسين... متجدد*

حلو أوي لي طلب لو ممكن صورة للشهيدة فوستا


----------



## فرعون الكلمات (25 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: ألبـــوم صور للشهداء القديسين... متجدد*








الف شكر علي هذه الصور الرائعه  
اذكرني في صلاتك  فرعون الكلمات​


----------



## يوستينا وليم (25 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: ألبـــوم صور للشهداء القديسين... متجدد*

ممكن اسأل سؤال واعلق تعليق
التعليق: صورة جميلة جداً  
السؤال هو ازاى اضع صورة


----------



## هانى جورج (10 مارس 2008)

*رد على: ألبـــوم صور للشهداء القديسين... متجدد*

شكر ا لتعب محبة جميع من اشترك فى جمع صور القديسين - وشكرا للة الذى يقودنا فى موكب نصرتة فى المسيح كل حين   /  2 كو 4 -16


----------



## مريم هانى (16 مارس 2008)

*رد على: ألبـــوم صور للشهداء القديسين... متجدد*

شكرا على الصور الحلوة دة


----------



## johh (17 مارس 2008)

*رد على: ألبـــوم صور للشهداء القديسين... متجدد*

الف شكر للصور الجميله


----------



## alazraa (18 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: ألبـــوم صور للشهداء القديسين... متجدد*

مرسي اوي علي الصور ربنا يعوضك


----------



## ga_shetoos (22 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: ألبـــوم صور للشهداء القديسين... متجدد*

جميلة اوى الصور دية بجد صلواتهم  تكون معنا  امين   ربنا يباريك حياتك


----------



## ayman.bass (10 مايو 2008)

الرب يعوضك


----------



## رامى كيرلس... (14 مايو 2008)

صؤر فى قمة الروعة حقيقى ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم


----------



## رفيق حبيب (21 مايو 2008)

*رد على: ألبـــوم صور للشهداء القديسين... متجدد*

مجموعة صور  جميلة جدا جدا وبجد مفيش كلام يوصف روعتها او يقدر تعبك شكرا على مجهودك


----------



## غزوان البغدادي (2 يونيو 2008)

عاشت ايدك اخويا جميله الصور


----------



## ميروو رمزي (5 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: ألبـــوم صور للشهداء القديسين... متجدد*

*شكرا ليكي علي هذه الصور الجميلة *

*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## love my jesus (19 يونيو 2008)

*صور جميلة جداااااااااااااااااااااا


ميرسي وربنايباركك​*


----------



## طير المهاجر (19 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: ألبـــوم صور للشهداء القديسين... متجدد*

بسم الله القوى 
بركه جميع القدسين تكون معكم جميعن 
ميرسى على مجموع صور القدسين 
وصلو من اجلى انا خاطى 
بركتهم نكون مع الجميع امين


----------



## jesus chraist (21 يونيو 2008)

مش عارفة اقول ايه انا لاقيت الموقع في البحث بالصدفة بس بجد انا فرحانه اوووي لاني اشتركت ربنا يعوض تعبكم


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (27 يونيو 2008)

>


 
صورة بجد روعة  ممكن استعيرا 
شكرا على روعة الصور​


----------



## المزاحم (16 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: ألبـــوم صور للشهداء القديسين... متجدد*

شكرا على الصور الرائعة ربنا يبارك حياتكم


----------



## smsm_kamal (17 يوليو 2008)

الرب يعوضكم تعب محبتكم


----------



## هانى جورج (17 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: ألبـــوم صور للشهداء القديسين... متجدد*

صور جميلة الرب يعوض ويبارك كل من لة تعب المحبة


----------



## كوك (18 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: ألبـــوم صور للشهداء القديسين... متجدد*

_*سلام للمسيح *_


_*ميرسى  اوى على الصور  وربنا يبارك حياتك*_


_*واذكورنى فى صلاواتكوووووو*_​


----------



## su_sa67 (25 يوليو 2008)

alsor kolsh 7lwa shokran


----------



## bassent (3 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: ألبـــوم صور للشهداء القديسين... متجدد*

بجدشكرا ليك لانك اعطنا نعمة وبركة ان نري كل ذة الصةر
بجد مرسي


----------



## taza (9 أغسطس 2008)

اشكركم على الصور الجميله دى والرب يعوض تعب محبتكم وصلوا لاجلى حتى يرحمنى الله ويختار ما هو صالح لى


----------



## هانى جورج (10 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: ألبـــوم صور للشهداء القديسين... متجدد*

صور جميلة ربنا ينفعنا بشفاعتهم وبصلواتهم عنا امام رب المجد   
شكرا الرب يبارك ويعوض كل من نعب المحبة


----------



## jamil (10 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: ألبـــوم صور للشهداء القديسين... متجدد*

صور غايه من الروعه ربي يبارك جهودكم


----------



## emememmmm (13 أغسطس 2008)

الرب يعوض تعب المحبة


----------



## emememmmm (13 أغسطس 2008)

الرب يعوض تعب المحبة


----------



## martn_go (14 أغسطس 2008)

صورة جميلة خلاص


----------



## jamil (14 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: ألبـــوم صور للشهداء القديسين... متجدد*

هذه الصور رائعه والاروع من ذلك الايادى الجميله التي اعطت الصوره جمالا اروع عاشت هذه الانامل الرقيقه بفن الرسم وليعطها ربي البركه الدائمه لاعطائنا مزيد منها امين


----------



## مايكل كولا (28 سبتمبر 2008)

*ارجو كتابه تعليق *


----------



## الباب (10 أكتوبر 2008)

مرسى خالص يا جومانا الصور روعه والشكر الخاص علشان صورة ابونا يسطس الانطونى


----------



## عادل يوسف بطرس (25 أكتوبر 2008)

صور رائعه جدا .............. جدا ربنا يوفقكم 
عندي صور للقديسين امثال مار بهنام الشهيد واخته القديسه ساره ومار متى الناسك الموجوده
الموجوده اضرحتهم في العراق هل يمكن ان اضعها ............. ام لا 
مع احترامي


----------



## gooo19852000 (1 نوفمبر 2008)

اشكرك جدا ياجومانا الرب معاكى   يالله ابانا باسم يسوع البار بارك فى مصر النهضه واطلق الشرار ... مصر للمسيح ...


----------



## مسلم متواضع (2 نوفمبر 2008)

*اعقل يا اخ مسلم*
*انت داخل الصور تعلق عليها*
*ولا تتكلم عن دينك*

*برجاء عدم تكرار الكلام ده*


----------



## vetaa (2 نوفمبر 2008)

عادل يوسف بطرس قال:


> صور رائعه جدا .............. جدا ربنا يوفقكم
> عندي صور للقديسين امثال مار بهنام الشهيد واخته القديسه ساره ومار متى الناسك الموجوده
> الموجوده اضرحتهم في العراق هل يمكن ان اضعها ............. ام لا
> مع احترامي


 
*ياريت يا استاذ عادل*
*تجيب الصور دى*
*وناخد بركتها*


----------



## مسلم متواضع (2 نوفمبر 2008)

اوكي اسف


----------



## jamil (2 نوفمبر 2008)

صور رائعه جدا وربنا يسوع المسيح يبارككم امين


----------



## ابانوب عادل2 (3 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## vetaa (3 نوفمبر 2008)

مسلم متواضع قال:


> اوكي اسف


 
*ميرسى جدا على ردك*
*وربنا معاك*


----------



## samaangg (4 نوفمبر 2008)

ما اروع واجمل هزة الصور وهى صورالقديسين الرب يعوض محبتكم انا اول تعليق اعلقة على الصور الجميلة دى


----------



## samaangg (4 نوفمبر 2008)

انا عاوز احمل افلام مش عاوزة تحمل وانا ارسلة لزلك هل التحميل بفلوس الرجاء الرد الرب يعوض تعبكم


----------



## المزاحم (22 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا على صور الجميل منتظرين البقية


----------



## vetaa (23 ديسمبر 2008)

samaangg قال:


> انا عاوز احمل افلام مش عاوزة تحمل وانا ارسلة لزلك هل التحميل بفلوس الرجاء الرد الرب يعوض تعبكم


 
لا مش بفلوس يمكن النت يكون ضعيف عندك


----------



## taza (24 ديسمبر 2008)

الصراحه صور جميله ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم


----------



## totevip (9 يناير 2009)

شكرا على احلى الصور


----------

